# Tank Mishaps!!



## baz0927 (Aug 31, 2009)

Heres some Photos from my facebook group and website



















































See the rest on my website


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 31, 2009)

Quite a few of them taken in BATUS.

Cool pics mate


----------



## baz0927 (Aug 31, 2009)

Heres some more


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 31, 2009)

The top pic of the red top safety vehicles takes me back.
I spent 6 months at BATUS as Arty Safety (calsign 4A)
good times


----------

